# I TOUCHED ZBO and SHEEDS PACKAGES!!!



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i work at fed ex at nights loading trucks and on one of my trucks a package being dealt to zachs house and another one for sheeds house came to me. i thought that was pretty cool. it made my job not suck so much last night. and no, i didnt write down their addresses so dont ask.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

WoW....

 :| :dead:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

:laugh: 

Well, I can say that I'm glad that I clicked the link and found out the truth about this post.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> i work at fed ex at nights loading trucks and on one of my trucks a package being dealt to zachs house and another one for sheeds house came to me. i thought that was pretty cool. it made my job not suck so much last night. and no, im no, i didnt write down their addresses so dont ask.



u nearly scared me there... lmao


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Well, I can say that I'm glad that I clicked the link and found out the truth about this post.


ahahahah...no you didn't......:laugh:


This has to go down to the BBN HOF.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> ahahahah...no you didn't......:laugh:


Well, yeah, what I was thinking would have probably made for a more interesting story I suppose....


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

oops i meant to put this on the blazer board


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I was thinking of a very different package :rofl:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What She Said


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Classic thread name.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

u sickos!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Well, I can say that I'm glad that I clicked the link and found out the truth about this post.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

:nonono::laugh:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> I was thinking of a very different package :rofl:


What are you people talking about i dont get it? you didnt think he ment their mail? :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

How big were the packages VDub?

Heh heh heh...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

man that thread sounds a little funny if you know what Iam saying


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Did you touch them at the same time? Or was it one and then the other?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I don't need the address.... I know where they live, about a minute from my house. I bet you handle packages to my house too.



> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> i work at fed ex at nights loading trucks and on one of my trucks a package being dealt to zachs house and another one for sheeds house came to me. i thought that was pretty cool. it made my job not suck so much last night. and no, i didnt write down their addresses so dont ask.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I was thinking you were touching their packages in the locker room or something..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> How big were the packages VDub?
> 
> Heh heh heh...


That's a question only you would ask pal.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a question only you would ask pal.
> ...


Hey man, you know you wanna know too...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man, you know you wanna know too...


Well of course not in public man!

-Petey


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

hussy

Stuart


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Did you touch them at the same time? Or was it one and then the other?


Great stuff.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Those packages are PRIVATE! You shouldn't be telling people about them! I'm sure ZBo and Sheed wouldn't be too happy if they found out their packages were exposed!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Those packages are PRIVATE! You shouldn't be telling people about them! I'm sure ZBo and Sheed wouldn't be too happy if they found out their packages were exposed!


I kinda know that it's a serious post... but it was damn funny! :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

My only question is where they were from? And did they smell funny?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good thing the drug sniffing dogs weren't around Sheed's package. :dead:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

And I thought there wouldn't be anything to talk about if the Blazers didn't make the playoffs. On a serious note though does anyone else find it odd that so many packages came from a small Italian town named Fragile'. Anyone or is that just me?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> u sickos!


I read your comment, then noticed your moniker and am thinking to myself, "huh?"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I read your comment, then noticed your moniker and am thinking to myself, "huh?"


Hi ABM! :wave:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Classic stuff.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Actually your employer would not be happy with you for even
bringing this up.
What happens at your job should be confidential.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Bump.

I thought this was amusing.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

wow... this is old school!


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i was wondering why zbo would be getting a package after he got traded


----------

